# Wanting a hedgehog



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have searched all over the world it seems like to find a hedgehog. If any of you near me have any that need to be rescued, I would love to take one in. Maybe we could set up a railroad.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Speaking from personal experience, they don't make great pets. I "adopted" one a few years ago that had been left at a pet store, she was cute and I could handle her, but I don't think they really thrive off of human attention. It would be a better pet to look at than interact with, I guess is what I'm saying. At least in my experience. My ferrets are much more domesticated and love interacting with the whole family, pets and humans.


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

I've had ferrets and hedgehogs before lol I just love them so much. They take some work, but they are great pets if they bond to you.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Not sure were you are. There are not many listed but you can search your own zip code to see if any are close
Pet Search Results: Adoptable Hedgehog Small Pets in Huber Heights, OH: Petfinder

Check your local shelter also and ask to be put on a list if anyone turns one in. 

The International Hedgehog Association

The Hedgehog Welfare Society

Hedgehog Central


----------

